# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest - HQ Konishi Tosai Kindai Showa by Seiryuu Koi Carp

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

COMING SOON

Untuk mempromosikan lebih lagi koi2 ternakan Konishi Koi Farm, maka kami kali ini ingin menghadirkan jenis Showa untuk di KC. Showa merupakan jenis pertama dari Gosanke yg diternak oleh Konishi Koi Farm lebih dari 20 tahun lalu secara Mr. Joji Konishi pernah berguru di Dainichi Koi Farm. Bloodline / Indukan pertama Konishi Showa juga pertama kali berasal dari Dainichi Koi Farm.

Prestasi tertinggi yg pernah dicapai oleh Konishi SHowa adalah memenangkan gelar Grand Champion pada 26th ZNA All Japan Koi Show di era 90-an.
*
Konishi Kindai Showa 85bu - Grand Champion 26th ZNA All Japan Koi Show*


*
Contoh2 Kindai Showa Lainnya ternakan Konishi Koi Farm*:

*Yonsai 73cm*



*Yonsai 76cm*



Pada akhir bulan April kami mendatangkan 100 ekor tosai pilihan kelahiran 2013 dan sekitar 50 ekor diantara nya merupakan jenis Showa. Kami akan segera menyortir sekitar 30-35 ekor, terutama Kindai,  untuk di KC kan. Foto2 ikan akan segera menyusul. Ditunggu partisipasi nya dari teman2 di forum.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

sip... dtunggu update nya om.

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

mantap.. di tunggu dan sukses KC nya om..

----------


## Jojoman

Ga sabar liat kindai showa nya........  :Baby:

----------


## dbwidjaja

Setelah ditunggu tunggu, akhirnya ada KC dari Seiryu... mantab... saya nunggu di tikungan..

----------


## fajarhto

Wah unik ni kindai showa ... mudah2an start awal harganya bersahabat.. sisa yang sortiran juga boleh di lelang tanpa KC ..  :Pray:

----------


## skyline_15_14

ditunggu om info selanjutnya

----------


## herrydragon

Ngga sabar dah  :Spy:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ngga sabar dah


Ikut kc senang2 dulu om herry..   ga seru ga ada holywater

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Ngga sabar dah


sesuatu yg di nantikan banyak.orang....

semangat....

----------


## owi

Ditunggu om semoga bersahabat harganya

----------


## majin91

wah bakalan ramai nih ..xixixixi

----------


## david_pupu

harganya yg bersahabat ya om hehehehehehe

----------


## herrydragon

> Ikut kc senang2 dulu om herry..   ga seru ga ada holywater


Siap om DL lagi cari amunisi  :Cool2:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wa...wa.... wah.....ada kindai ada om herry nih......berat.... :Sick:  .tapi  Patut ditunggu nih om herry kc ini , indukkannya mantap ...... :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wa...wa.... wah.....ada kindai ada om herry nih......berat.... .tapi  Patut ditunggu nih om herry kc ini , indukkannya mantap ......


Amunisi lagi terkuras di GO JKC om Bob  :Doh: .. Maksimal 1e kalo sesuai budget  :Smash:

----------


## owi

> Amunisi lagi terkuras di GO JKC om Bob .. Maksimal 1e kalo sesuai budget


amunisi om herry gak terbatas

----------


## Ady

Celengan om herry unlimited....

----------


## herrydragon

> amunisi om herry gak terbatas


Hahahahaha amin om Owi saking ngga terbatasnya sampai ngga isa dipakai  :Pound:  :Pound:

----------


## herrydragon

> Celengan om herry unlimited....


Hahahaa... Jangan disini om Ady  :Pound: .. Ntar pada tau kalo ngga punya celengan  :Doh:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Hahahaa... Jangan disini om Ady .. Ntar pada tau kalo ngga punya celengan


om herry ... luar biasa...

pelurunya nggak habis habis...
ditotal total yg JKC aja...  wow...

resep nya ... biar celengan awet muda,,
di tanggal tua , apa ya om....??

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Piara NS om , biar ketularan om herry ......hehehe.....

----------


## Jojoman

Ikannya udah diincer sama suhu2
kayaknya nubie ga bakal kebagian...  :Peep:

----------


## frostbitez

g aja ampe minder mau bid go jkc...abis diborong
H**********n
H*********r

----------


## 9KOI

Wakakkakak celengannya celengan dinosaurus euyyy

----------


## owi

> Hahahahaha amin om Owi saking ngga terbatasnya sampai ngga isa dipakai


JKC dapet berapa belas ekor om?

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om herry baru pusing nih ,baru perang urat syaraf sama org solo utk go jkc kayaknya ....hehehe....

----------


## majin91

smoga brsahabat hrgnya. wkwkwkw

----------


## jovie

Weissss.. indukannya mantabbb.. pasti keren2 nih kayaknya..

----------


## epoe

Udaaaah, yang ini ....merem dech, 10juta (Rp).

----------


## herrydragon

> g aja ampe minder mau bid go jkc...abis diborong
> H**********n
> H*********r


Wkwkwkwk ngga lah om Frosttt.. Banyak inisial itu  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wakakkakak celengannya celengan dinosaurus euyyy


Ngga ada celengannya om 9koi  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> JKC dapet berapa belas ekor om?


Lagi 5e om Owi  :Peace:

----------


## majin91

> Udaaaah, yang ini ....merem dech, 10juta (Rp).


wkwkwkw..bawa pulang dahh om Epoe..wkwkwkkw  :Eyebrows:

----------


## hendrawb

Om, jadi acara KC mulai kapan ? Udah ndak tahan nich...... heheheheee

----------


## owi

wuih rame nih KC lagi banyak

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ditunggu ja om , plg bentar lagi mulai ......

----------


## sabhara

Kelanjutan yang ini gimana ya om agus seiryuu?

----------


## frostbitez

jgn mau kalah kualitasnya sama om lj ya biar rame

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> jgn mau kalah kualitasnya sama om lj ya biar rame


setuju....  
+open bid nya juga.... 

he he he

----------


## owi

> setuju....  
> +open bid nya juga.... 
> 
> he he he


mungkin besok setelah selesai shusui

----------


## viktor

Wah ini yg aku tunggu2 sdh tdk sabar lagi ingin lihat gambar ikannya ........ Mesti Mecah Celengan Lagi .....  he....he...he........

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Wah ini yg aku tunggu2 sdh tdk sabar lagi ingin lihat gambar ikannya ........ Mesti Mecah Celengan Lagi .....  he....he...he........


Tinggal di serok aja om victor

----------


## Jojoman

> Tinggal di serok aja om victor


saya ikut om bob...
nyerok bareng bareng.

----------


## owi

om agus istirahat kayanya semalem lembur

----------


## viktor

kalau nanti beneran tak serok dibagi rata ya Om Bobby dan Om Jojo ........

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> saya ikut om bob...
> nyerok bareng bareng.


he he he ....  
intermezzo dikit ya.... 
sambil nunggu lelang dibuka..

kalau bicara mengenai kosa kata "ikut"
jadi inget cerita, pasangan suami istri 
yg tidur nya di buntuti anak, nama nya beni. (maklum si anak, belum punya adik,, ampe tidurpun ikut mama dan papa nya.

cerita nya, di malam tsb "17th keatas"
si mama bilang, bilang papa kita keluar bareng ya.  Apa yg trjadi......  di waktu mama nya keluar, he he.....   si anak tadi, langsung bangun... kata nya, "mama.., beni juga ikut..."

bubar pesta nya...
kwek kwek.....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ya om victor , buat borong  ikan kindai showa kc seiryuu ini , seroknya yg banyak ya .......

----------


## Jojoman

> he he he ....  
> intermezzo dikit ya.... 
> sambil nunggu lelang dibuka..
> 
> kalau bicara mengenai kosa kata "ikut"
> jadi inget cerita, pasangan suami istri 
> yg tidur nya di buntuti anak, nama nya beni. (maklum si anak, belum punya adik,, ampe tidurpun ikut mama dan papa nya.
> 
> cerita nya, di malam tsb "17th keatas"
> ...


saya jg punya cerita...
alkisah di sebuah desa yg terletak di kerajaan konishi, ada pasangan suami istri bernama beni dan suminten. Suminten adalah seorang wanita yg amat cantik. Sehingga seorang pangeran dr kerajaan yg bernama pangeran shiroji pun terpikat dengannya.

saat malam hari, beni dan suminten sedang tidur terlelap di rumahnya. Dan pangeran shiroji pun IKUT menyelinap ke kamar tempat beni dan suminten tidur. 

----- cerita di skip sampai 9-10 bulan kemudian -----

akhirnya lahirlah anak yg bernama showa! Dan karena lahir di kerajaan konishi, diberilah nama lengkap showa konishi !

horeeeee...  :Clap2:  :Cheer2:  :Rockon:  :Peace:

----------


## goensoe

Sepertinya nggak mau head to head dng om LJ, yg nunggu tambah penasaran....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Minggu ini udah dimulai om.....siapin tempat kolam buat kindainya ja om ....

----------


## epoe

> saya jg punya cerita...
> alkisah di sebuah desa yg terletak di kerajaan konishi, ada pasangan suami istri bernama beni dan suminten. Suminten adalah seorang wanita yg amat cantik. Sehingga seorang pangeran dr kerajaan yg bernama pangeran shiroji pun terpikat dengannya.
> 
> saat malam hari, beni dan suminten sedang tidur terlelap di rumahnya. Dan pangeran shiroji pun IKUT menyelinap ke kamar tempat beni dan suminten tidur. 
> 
> ----- cerita di skip sampai 9-10 bulan kemudian -----
> 
> akhirnya lahirlah anak yg bernama showa! Dan karena lahir di kerajaan konishi, diberilah nama lengkap showa konishi !
> 
> horeeeee...


*kindai mana* ..................................................  ............. soalnya Shiroji ikut andil banyak .................................... :Nono:

----------


## owi

> Minggu ini udah dimulai om.....siapin tempat kolam buat kindainya ja om ....


Berapa ekor bocorannya om?

----------


## epoe

> Berapa ekor bocorannya om?


*Auction-nya min. 15 ekor, harga awalnya 7,5jt (jumbo tosai) ..................... tapi akhirnya ngga terhingga ...... Bisa kalau Om Donny bid (selektif) min.10jt maks lebih 20jt. .................. udah siap kocek-nya ? *

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah..... mesti serok celengan dulu nih om....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Auction-nya min. 15 ekor, harga awalnya 7,5jt (jumbo tosai) ..................... tapi akhirnya ngga terhingga ...... Bisa kalau Om Donny bid (selektif) min.10jt maks lebih 20jt. .................. udah siap kocek-nya ? *


Om epoe....  
kalau open bid 7,5 - 10 \ 20 jt, , ,
ini mah udah kualitas nya kelas japan auction. 

ngeri....   he he he

----------


## owi

> *Auction-nya min. 15 ekor, harga awalnya 7,5jt (jumbo tosai) ..................... tapi akhirnya ngga terhingga ...... Bisa kalau Om Donny bid (selektif) min.10jt maks lebih 20jt. .................. udah siap kocek-nya ? *


Wah jadi penonton dl nih

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe....  
> kalau open bid 7,5 - 10 \ 20 jt, , ,
> ini mah udah kualitas nya kelas japan auction. 
> 
> ngeri....   he he he


*ya kalau di Japan sih .....................minimal Yen 100rb (tosai), kena2nya bisa Yen 200rb juga*, tetapi ada Ongkir-nya dan Komisi-nya ............ jadi bisa Yen 250rb diterima disini. Lho ini kan Kindai Showa ...... bisa lebih.

Syukur2 Om Seiryuu, berbaik hati  :Popcorn: .............. u/ perkenalan bisa harga awal 2,5jt .....(ehehemhem ..) :Help:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Setuju sama om epoe.....

----------


## epoe

*Kalau yang ini, berani ngga 10jt ?* ......................... ya, berani banget !

----------


## Jojoman

ampun deh kalo start harganya segitu yg dibilang om epoe...
jelas2 cuma bakal penonton dan supporter.

 :Cheer2:

----------


## bodil

> *ya kalau di Japan sih .....................minimal Yen 100rb (tosai), kena2nya bisa Yen 200rb juga*, tetapi ada Ongkir-nya dan Komisi-nya ............ jadi bisa Yen 250rb diterima disini. Lho ini kan Kindai Showa ...... bisa lebih.
> 
> Syukur2 Om Seiryuu, berbaik hati .............. u/ perkenalan bisa harga awal 2,5jt .....(ehehemhem ..)






> ampun deh kalo start harganya segitu yg dibilang om epoe...
> jelas2 cuma bakal penonton dan supporter.



mdh2an Om Seiryu berbaik hati...

pake harga perkenalan gitu Om seiryu... hehehehehe...


banyak yang monitor kindai seiryu niy kayanya Om -Om smua...
kepingin liat juga jadinya...  :Popcorn:  :Couch2: 


 :Flypig:  :Love:  :Flypig:  :Thumb:

----------


## epoe

_Kalau yang ini (tosai), berani berapa (ukuran 22cm) : 
_

----------


## epoe

_Minimal ............. Rp.3jt_ ........................................ yang menang Om yang di Sumut ?  :Doh:

----------


## owi

> _Kalau yang ini (tosai), berani berapa (ukuran 22cm) : 
> _


Keren om polanya udah jadi

----------


## owi

> *ya kalau di Japan sih .....................minimal Yen 100rb (tosai), kena2nya bisa Yen 200rb juga*, tetapi ada Ongkir-nya dan Komisi-nya ............ jadi bisa Yen 250rb diterima disini. Lho ini kan Kindai Showa ...... bisa lebih.
> 
> Syukur2 Om Seiryuu, berbaik hati .............. u/ perkenalan bisa harga awal 2,5jt .....(ehehemhem ..)


Alhamdulilah kalo start 2 jt, ikan ada 50 jadi banyak pilihan

----------


## owi

om GO nya jadi?

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

ayoooooo :Juggle:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Banyak yg menanti kc kindai showa om seiryuu......buruan om

----------


## iwanskh

kapan dimulainya om  :Juggle:

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

:Flock:  :Violin:

----------


## Jojoman

> Banyak yg menanti kc kindai showa om seiryuu......buruan om


om bobby kayaknya lebih ngincer yg ini ya...

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> om bobby kayaknya lebih ngincer yg ini ya...


Dr kmrn kmrn pingin kindai showa om jo....

----------


## Ridwan sm

kapan nih om mulainya? ga dpt lelang sebelah kejar di sini aja dah..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> kapan nih om mulainya? ga dpt lelang sebelah kejar di sini aja dah..


up up up....

----------


## owi

Katanya utsuri om?

----------


## jovie

> kapan nih om mulainya? ga dpt lelang sebelah kejar di sini aja dah..


bener om... kapan nih.. udah banyak yg nunggu..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Siap siap in buka celengan dulu yg banyak ya......bentar lagi mwstinya dimulai nih.....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Malam ini foto2 akan di upload.

----------


## DTm

Wah bentrok omosako shiro nih

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Malam ini foto2 akan di upload.


Ditunggu om ......

----------


## ceem

> Wah bentrok omosako shiro nih


Tergantung harga yang dikeluarkan om......menarik mana.....hehehehe...... :Bolt:

----------


## herrydragon

> Malam ini foto2 akan di upload.


Mantap.. Kindai or shiro nih??  :Doh:

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

kindai donkkkk :Love:

----------


## herrydragon

> kindai donkkkk


Siap komandan... Liburan lelang KC aja... Hahahaha

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> kindai donkkkk


Om johnny ini lelang lompatnya normal plg 100 rb aja , jangan dibuat lompat jauh lho ya .....

----------


## Ridwan sm

waduhhh.. boss boss lelang kemarin kumpul lg di sini alamat susah dpt ikan nih..  :Frusty:  :Frusty:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Emg ada lelang apa ?

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> Siap komandan... Liburan lelang KC aja... Hahahaha


Hahahahhha

----------


## herrydragon

> Emg ada lelang apa ?


Lelang ikan om DL  :Cool2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Lelang ikan om DL


Ikan duyung ?

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> Om johnny ini lelang lompatnya normal plg 100 rb aja , jangan dibuat lompat jauh lho ya .....


Siap2..om bobby.. bagi2 yah om :Grouphug:  :Grouphug:

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> Ikan duyung ?


Wkwkwkwk  :Doh:

----------


## oasis

Mana ni namanya

----------


## herrydragon

> Ikan duyung ?


Blm ada ikan duyungnya om DL ... Hahahha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Blm ada ikan duyungnya om DL ... Hahahha


Lg dandan ikan duyungnyaaa

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> COMING SOON
> 
> Untuk mempromosikan lebih lagi koi2 ternakan Konishi Koi Farm, maka kami kali ini ingin menghadirkan jenis Showa untuk di KC. Showa merupakan jenis pertama dari Gosanke yg diternak oleh Konishi Koi Farm lebih dari 20 tahun lalu secara Mr. Joji Konishi pernah berguru di Dainichi Koi Farm. Bloodline / Indukan pertama Konishi Showa juga pertama kali berasal dari Dainichi Koi Farm.
> 
> Prestasi tertinggi yg pernah dicapai oleh Konishi SHowa adalah memenangkan gelar Grand Champion pada 26th ZNA All Japan Koi Show di era 90-an.
> *
> Konishi Kindai Showa 85bu - Grand Champion 26th ZNA All Japan Koi Show*
> 
> 
> ...


up up up...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Acara KC ini bertujuan untuk mengenalkan lebih lagi jenis Showa Sanshoku, terutama Kindai Showa,* yang diternakan oleh *Konishi Koi Farm*, Hiroshima, *Japan.
*
*INFO IKAN:
Jenis: Showa Sanshoku
Size Range: 21-30cm
Sex: Unknown
Oyagoi: Beach Boy (Dainichi Bloodline)
Year of Birth: 2013 (Tosai)

Semua IKAN Memiliki Konishi ID CARD
*
*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah kurang lebih *11 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 9th KOI's Festival (Waktu Penjurian akan disamakan dengan penjurian KC Shusui Konishi)
*
•*Juara 1 : 4% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 2 : 3% dari total hasil lelang.*
•*Juara 3 : 2% dari total hasil lelang.*

•*Best Tategoi : -- 3% dari total hasil lelang.*

*•Lucky Draw  (Semua Peserta akan mendapatkan salah 1 dari pakan di bawah dengan cara diundi):*
*10 Pack Growth & Color 5kg (Floating) senilai Rp 950.000,- / pack
**10 Pack Summer Sensation 2kg (Sinking High Growth) senilai Rp 250.000,- / pack
**10 Pack Gold Medal 2kg (Sinking Color) senilai Rp 350.000,- /pack
*
*
Bonus: Kalender Konishi 2014 selama persediaan masih terbatas, diutamakan untuk peserta yg belum pernah mendapatkan kalender di acara sebelum nya.* 

*Donasi untuk KOI's =10%*.

*Harga ikan dengan sistem Auction dimulai dengan harga Rp. 1.500.000,*
*Kelipatan per 100.000.* *Perpanjangan Toleransi bid terakhir 5 menit.* 

*Untuk menghindari kebingungan, perpanjangan waktu hanya berlaku untuk individual ikan di 5 menit trakhir.* 

Penjurian akan dilakukan sekitar bulan April/Mei 2015 oleh Makoto / Joji Konishi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* 
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah batas waktu yg ditentukan akan dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.

*Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 30 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 31 Mei - 3 Juni 2014.
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.*

KS01 - 30cm



KS02 - 28cm



KS03 - 28cm



KS04 - 26cm



KS05 - 27cm



KS06 - 30cm



KS07 - 27cm



KS08 - 28cm



KS09 - 25cm



KS10 - 24cm



KS11 - 26cm



KS12 - 28cm



KS13 - 25cm



KS14 -24cm



KS15 - 22cm



KS16 - 30cm



KS17 - 22cm



KS18 - 21cm



KS19 - 25cm



KS20 - 22cm



KS21 -24cm



KS22 - 25cm



KS23 - 25cm



KS24 - 29cm



KS25 - 21cm



KS26 - 24cm 



KS27 - 28cm



KS28 - 23cm



KS29 - 24cm



KS30 - 22cm

----------


## ipaul888

di mulai ks07 2jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks11 1,5jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks02 1,6jt
ks05 1,6jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks 18 1,5jt

----------


## Tiny

Wow koko ipaul borong

----------


## dedigouw

KS 01 Rp 1,5jt
KS 04 Rp 1,5jt

----------


## ipaul888

> Wow koko ipaul borong


cari ikan buat kc senang2 koko, harga dibawah 3jt

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Ikutan ya omm.. KS03 1, 5..

----------


## frostbitez

ks 1 1.7jt

----------


## oasis

Ks 11 2 jt

----------


## dadandjunaedy

ks 27 rp1.5jt

----------


## chandrab1177

Ks16 1,5jt
Ks19 1,5jt
Ks24 1,5jt

----------


## Jojoman

Ks 19 - 1550

----------


## chandrab1177

Ks19 1,6jt

----------


## oasis

Ks 7 2,1 jt

Ks 19 1,7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Ks 7 2200, 11 2100

----------


## herrydragon

Ks12 1500, ks16 1600

----------


## herrydragon

Ks25 1500...

----------


## oasis

Ks 7 2,3
Ks 11 2,2
Ks 19 1,7


Om hery gantian dong ini showaku hehe

----------


## Ady

Bagi satu yah..ks 11..2,3jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

KS01=2jt
KS07=2.5jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

KS11=2.5jt
KS16=2jt

----------


## Ady

Ks 11...2,7jt

----------


## owi

Hayah pada kalap nih

----------


## epoe

_Om Agus,
Karena belum diupdate ............................................. saya tawar ini 100rb lebih besar dari yg bid sebelumnya._

----------


## oasis

Ks 11 2,8 jt

----------


## owi

ks 24, 1,6 jt

----------


## hero

No.13: 1,5 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2jt by Ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,5jt by wahyu adiwinanto

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS06 - 30cm

KS07 - 27cm - 2,5jt by Ridwan sm

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm

KS11 - 26cm - 2,8jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 1,5jt by hero

KS14 -24cm

KS15 - 22cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS16 - 30cm - 2jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,5jt by ipaul888

KS19 - 25cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS20 - 22cm

KS21 -24cm

KS22 - 25cm

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,6jt by owi

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,5jt by dadan

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> _Om Agus,
> Karena belum diupdate ............................................. saya tawar ini 100rb lebih besar dari yg bid sebelumnya._


Lain kali tolong sebut nomor nya aja om, supaya ga salah

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ikutan om no 7 : 2,7 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 11 : 3 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2jt by Ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,5jt by wahyu adiwinanto

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS06 - 30cm

KS07 - 27cm - 2,7jt by bobbyaswin

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm

KS11 - 26cm - 3jt by bobbyaswin

KS12 - 28cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 1,5jt by hero

KS14 -24cm

KS15 - 22cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS16 - 30cm - 2jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,5jt by ipaul888

KS19 - 25cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS20 - 22cm

KS21 -24cm

KS22 - 25cm

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,6jt by owi

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,5jt by dadan

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

ks11...3.3jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hadeuh..... ketimpa om johnny ......

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Maaf om ....no 12: 1,6 jt

----------


## frostbitez

ks 1 2.5jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Ks 7 2,3
> Ks 11 2,2
> Ks 19 1,7
> 
> 
> Om hery gantian dong ini showaku hehe


Hahahhaha... Ya om Oasis

----------


## herrydragon

Ks12 1700..,

----------


## herrydragon

Ks21 1500...

----------


## herrydragon

Ks18 1600, ks16 2100, KS7 3000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wah..... om herry ngamuk.....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ks 12 : 1,8 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ks 21 : 1,6 jt

----------


## 471LLA

Pada gas poolll...  ::

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Pada gas poolll...


Lupa kl ada rem nya om.....

----------


## wawanwae

Ks06 : 1,5

----------


## 9KOI

Ks5 2jt
Ks13 2jt
Ks21 1,6jt

----------


## jovie

Waduh.. ketinggalan, semalem ketiduran.. hadeuhhhhh

----------


## jovie

Ya udah.. ķs24 ya om.. 1,7jt

----------


## rtangguh

Ks 11 3,5jt

----------


## owi

> Ya udah.. ķs24 ya om.. 1,7jt


hadeuh bangun bangun kena timpa :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## jovie

> hadeuh bangun bangun kena timpa


Hehe.. maaf ya om... ternyata seleranya sama...

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

No. 14: 1,5 jt
Gom Sirait

----------


## Ady

Ikutan...ks 11,, 4jt

----------


## rtangguh

Ks11 4,5jt

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

ks 11 5.5jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> ks 11 5.5jt


Om johnny memang top....., hadeuh berat dah lawan bid no 11 nya.....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

No 7 ja : 3,100 ya

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Rekapnya om agus ....

----------


## Ridwan sm

KS011= Rp. 6jt

----------


## Ady

Wah nembus 2digit neh...ks 11,, 6,2jt

----------


## hero

Ks 11 mmg mantap...

----------


## andrywid

Ks19 1.9jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,5jt by frost

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,5jt by wahyu adiwinanto

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 3,1jt by bobby aswin

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm

KS11 - 26cm - 6,2jt by Ady

KS12 - 28cm - 1,8jt by bobby aswin

KS13 - 25cm - 2jt by 9koi

KS14 -24cm - 1,5jt by Gom

KS15 - 22cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS16 - 30cm - 2,1jt by herrydragon

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,6jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm

KS21 -24cm - 1,6jt by bobby aswin

KS22 - 25cm

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,5jt by dadan

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## herrydragon

Ks12 2000, ks13 2100

----------


## herrydragon

Ks1-7......

----------


## Ridwan sm

Ks011 = 6.500.000,-idr

----------


## Ridwan sm

Ks01 = 2.600.000,-

----------


## Ady

Duhh ampuunn om ridwan...

----------


## Ridwan sm

Ks16= 2.200.000,-idr

----------


## herrydragon

kS21 1700...

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Ini baru first day kok udah pada panas ya ....., waktu masih sampe jumat lho....

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

ampun om ridwan...
ks 11 8.000

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Wuuiiihhhh.... lompat jauh om johnny.....

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> Wuuiiihhhh.... lompat jauh om johnny.....


iya om bobby semua angka aku juga di timpa jauh2 :Cry:  :Crazy:

----------


## Ady

Duh kindai..

----------


## Ridwan sm

ampuuuunnnn jg om ady.. jgn di bid lg yaaa..  :Tape:

----------


## Ridwan sm

ampuuun om johnny.. tgu di persimpangan aja dehh...   :Hail:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Ini baru first day kok udah pada panas ya ....., waktu masih sampe jumat lho....


Pemanasan dulu ah...

KS-10 = 1,5 jt
KS-20 = 1,5 jt

----------


## Tiny

Kc 14.  1.6 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

my option to bid....
which one ????

----------


## jimmy 007

> Duh kindai..


Ayo om adi, KS 11 mmg top markotop tuh....sikaaatt trus...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,5jt by wahyu adiwinanto

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 3,1jt by bobby aswin

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 8jt by johny ruslim

KS12 - 28cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 2,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 1,6jt by tiny

KS15 - 22cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS16 - 30cm - 2,2jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,6jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS21 -24cm - 1,7jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,5jt by dadan

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## qulistop

Ks19 2000
Ks22 1500
Ks03 1600

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Acara KC ini bertujuan untuk mengenalkan lebih lagi jenis Showa Sanshoku, terutama Kindai Showa,* yang diternakan oleh *Konishi Koi Farm*, Hiroshima, *Japan.
> *
> *INFO IKAN:
> Jenis: Showa Sanshoku
> Size Range: 21-30cm
> Sex: Unknown
> Oyagoi: Beach Boy (Dainichi Bloodline)
> Year of Birth: 2013 (Tosai)
> 
> ...


top 30 kindai showa ,,,...

nyesel... klau ampe nggak punya

he he he....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> top 30 kindai showa ,,,...
> 
> nyesel... klau ampe nggak punya
> 
> he he he....


Om stanley prefer yg mana ?

----------


## ipaul888

ks12 2,1jt

----------


## oasis

Ks 7 4 jt 
Ks 11 8,5 jt
Ks 19 2 jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks 16 2,3jt
ks 18 1,7jt
ks 29 1,6jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hadeuh.... ditimpa lagi nih ....

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Ks 7 4.5 jt 
Ks 11 9 jt

----------


## mario85

ks27  1.6jt
ks29  1.7jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Mantap om johnny......

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Om stanley prefer yg mana ?




yg sreg di hati no. 03 / 07 / 10 / 15 / 19 / 20

sementra cocok di no. 10 dan 20
selebihnya... wait & see......

----------


## darren febriano

> top 30 kindai showa ,,,...
> 
> nyesel... klau ampe nggak punya
> 
> he he he....


ayo dibid om, kalo begitu...

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> ayo dibid om, kalo begitu...


udah om....  

he he he...

----------


## angma

ks 14 1.7jt
ks 20 1.7jt

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

No. 14; 1,8 jt
Gom Sirait

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,6jt by qulistop

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 4,5jt by johny ruslim

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9jt by johny ruslim

KS12 - 28cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 2,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 1,8jt by gom

KS15 - 22cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS16 - 30cm - 2,3jt by ipaul

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,7jt by ipaul

KS19 - 25cm - 2jt by qulustop

KS20 - 22cm - 1,7jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 1,7jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

ks 5 ; 2,5 jt

----------


## david_pupu

KC terus mantappppp

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 3 Rp 1.7
No. 12 Rp 2.1

----------


## hendrawb

No. 19 Rp. 2.100.000

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Untouchable....  
---  alias belum terjamahkan ??!

----------


## ipaul888

ks 12 2,1jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks 14 1,9jt
ks 21 1,8jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

KS 15 : 1.6 jt

----------


## oasis

Ks 11 9,5 jt


Ks 7 5 jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

Ks16 = 2.400.000,-idr
ks03 = 1.800.000,-idr

----------


## herrydragon

Ks21 2000...

----------


## epoe

_Rekap   Sementara : Kindai_ 

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS17 - 22cm

KS26 - 24cm

KS28 - 23cm

KS30 - 22cm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by Royal Merapi

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS18 - 21cm - 1,7jt by ipaul

KS20 - 22cm - 1,7jt by angma

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by Ridwan sm

KS14 -24cm - 1,9jt by ipaul888

KS21 -24cm - 2,0jt by herrydragon

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by HXSutanto

KS19 - 25cm - 2,1jt by Hendrawan

KS13 - 25cm - 2,1jt by herrydragon

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by Ridwan sm

KS05 - 27cm - 2,5jt by Royal Merapi

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by Oasis

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by Oasis

----------


## epoe

*What wrong with this ? .......................................... cukup cantik kan ?   tapi hanya kicik ........
*

----------


## epoe

*Apresiasi untuk ini ! .......................................... but is worth it ?   * Om Oasis menang .....



eeengh ........

----------


## epoe

*The 2nd Best ...............................................  is much much better.  Consider only 1/3 price ..........
*

----------


## Ridwan sm

Thanks om Epoe rekapannya..

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2,5jt by Royal Merapi koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by hxsutanto

KS13 - 25cm - 2,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 1,9jt by ipaul

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,7jt by ipaul

KS19 - 25cm - 2jt by qulustop

KS20 - 22cm - 1,7jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## david_pupu

waa naksir, hiks isi kolam udh over populated.  bingung mana yg mau di culling

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

No. 14: 2jt
Gom Sirait

----------


## 9KOI

Ks5 2,7jt
Ks13 2,3jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

makan siang....
sambil liat liat perkembangan,..

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Untouchable....  
> ---  alias belum terjamahkan ??!




up up up.....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2,7jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by hxsutanto

KS13 - 25cm - 2,3jt by 9koi

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,7jt by ipaul

KS19 - 25cm - 2jt by qulustop

KS20 - 22cm - 1,7jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## helmywid

Ikutan ya Om dan para suhu...
KS19- 2,1Jt by Helmywid

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2,7jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,5jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by hxsutanto

KS13 - 25cm - 2,3jt by 9koi

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,7jt by ipaul

KS19 - 25cm - 2,1jt by Helmywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,7jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## chandrab1177

KS09 1,5 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Ks13, 2500

----------


## herrydragon

Ks18, 1800

----------


## herrydragon

Ks20 1800.

----------


## jovie

Wuidih.. om herry ngamuk.. hehe..

----------


## andrywid

Ks06 1600.

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

> Wuidih.. om herry ngamuk.. hehe..


Udah dr kmrn ngamuknya..... om

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

KS 11 emang TOP MARKOTOP........harga nya gilleeee bener padahal masi lama waktu nya  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wuidih.. om herry ngamuk.. hehe..


Hahaha... Akhirnya ntar cuma 1-2e dapatnya  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

> Udah dr kmrn ngamuknya..... om


Ngga ngamuk om Bob, cuma liburan nganggur.. Wis lelang KC aja  :Peace:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2,7jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,6jt by andrywid

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by hxsutanto

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,1jt by Helmywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Wihhh... udah rame ya
tunggu di last lap aja ahhh...  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wihhh... udah rame ya
> tunggu di last lap aja ahhh...


Last lap tambah ketinggalan ko Cip  :Peace:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Last lap tambah ketinggalan ko Cip


dari pada tiap hari bid om Nogo...
 :Doh:  cape lah

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> dari pada tiap hari bid om Nogo...
>  cape lah


Asiknya kebersamaan um Cipta, masalh keeping no 3> pertama harga, ke 2 ramainya ini, baru ke 3 pegang kepala bayar ma ngrawatnya. wakakakak...

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Asiknya kebersamaan um Cipta, masalh keeping no 3> pertama harga, ke 2 ramainya ini, baru ke 3 pegang kepala bayar ma ngrawatnya. wakakakak...


Hahaha.... Betul um Royal  :Biggrin:

----------


## epoe

*KS-8 = 1,5jt*

----------


## herrydragon

> Asiknya kebersamaan um Cipta, masalh keeping no 3> pertama harga, ke 2 ramainya ini, baru ke 3 pegang kepala bayar ma ngrawatnya. wakakakak...


Hahahaha... Nubie tapi dah lihai  :Hail:

----------


## wen

Ks 8 1,7jt.

----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## stanleyjr.private



----------


## hero

KS.19: 2,2 jt

----------


## andrywid

Ks19 2.300.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2,7jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,6jt by andrywid

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,7jt by wen

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by hxsutanto

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,3jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## angma

ks20 1.9jt

----------


## wawanwae

Ks 06 : 1,7

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 2,7jt by 9koi

KS06 - 30cm - 1,6jt by andrywid

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,7jt by wen

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,1jt by hxsutanto

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,3jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm

----------


## skyline_15_14

Ks 30 : 1,5

----------


## stanleyjr.private

intermezzo dikit ....



pilhan sy no.10...
ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
bagaimana menurut teman teman??

----------


## hxsutanto

Wah hati2 di timpa Om Stan. Ntar jadi favorite bareng No. 11

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Wah hati2 di timpa Om Stan. Ntar jadi favorite bareng No. 11


nggak apa apa om....

yg penting happy....

----------


## kerogawa

> intermezzo dikit ....
> 
> 
> 
> pilhan sy no.10...
> ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
> bagaimana menurut teman teman??


Sumi nya mgkn nambah
kalo imajinasi Beni nya nambah luarrrr biasaa ajaibb hehe

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Sumi nya mgkn nambah
> kalo imajinasi Beni nya nambah luarrrr biasaa ajaibb hehe


betul om...  ada beberapa spot sumi dan beni diatas, akan tumbuh bersamaan seiring growth ikannya...

----------


## owi

> intermezzo dikit ....
> 
> 
> 
> pilhan sy no.10...
> ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
> bagaimana menurut teman teman??


wah kalo jdnya kaya gitu ngiler om

----------


## herrydragon

> intermezzo dikit ....
> 
> 
> 
> pilhan sy no.10...
> ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
> bagaimana menurut teman teman??


Gambarannya sangat mantap om Stanley... Mungkin beni kiri tengah aja yang agak berat... Sumi oke.  :Yo:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Gambarannya sangat mantap om Stanley... Mungkin beni kiri tengah aja yang agak berat... Sumi oke.


he he he....

bermain dalam khayalan,,,,
selagi libur om....

----------


## Ridwan sm

pilhan sy no.10...
ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
bagaimana menurut teman teman??[/QUOTE]

Di edit lagi om bodynya jd bulki biar yg lain tambah ngiler hehehehe

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

KS 5 : 3 jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

> pilhan sy no.10...
> ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
> bagaimana menurut teman teman??


Di edit lagi om bodynya jd bulki biar yg lain tambah ngiler hehehehe[/QUOTE]



nih kyk gini om... hehehehehe

----------


## Smoker

KS 19 - 2.4jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks 12 2,2 jt

----------


## epoe

> intermezzo dikit ....
> 
> 
> 
> pilhan sy no.10...
> ini imaginasi sy kedepan, he he he...
> bagaimana menurut teman teman??



Dainichi ngga spt ini,  :Doh: ................................... kalau Kindai, ya kindai. :Ballchain:

----------


## epoe

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe  :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

*Ini yang ngga laku2 ..................................................  ..............ikan sudah mendekati 30bu, .....................siiighh. 
*

----------


## epoe

*tawar yg ni ................ 1,5jt, ini kan bisa besar juga ............................................*

----------


## stanleyjr.private

up up up.....

update sementara nya om agus?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,6jt by andrywid

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,4jt by smoker

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## andrywid

Ks19 2.500.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,6jt by andrywid

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm
> 
> KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888
> 
> KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm
> 
> KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw
> 
> KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI
> ...



posisi aman.....

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Posisi om oasis kayaknya juga aman nih ,nggak ada yg brani ganggu

----------


## oasis

Hehe belum last lap om banyak tikungan masi ada chance

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

:Clap2:  SELAMAT om Oasiss

----------


## stanleyjr.private

sibuk smua... di bid sebelah,,,

----------


## herrydragon

> sibuk smua... di bid sebelah,,,


Kamar sebelah pullll  :Doh:

----------


## owi

> Kamar sebelah pullll


Bukan full lagi tapi mbludak om

----------


## epoe

*Tgl 30 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.


*

----------


## epoe

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 2,5jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,4jt by ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm

KS18 - 21cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## epoe

sementara ini ........................... :Doh:

----------


## Ridwan sm

Saya siap meramaikan om Epoe..  :Target:  :Target:

----------


## herrydragon

> Saya siap meramaikan om Epoe..


Jangan rame2 om Ridwan  :Peace:

----------


## owi

> Jangan rame2 om Ridwan


Biar rame tetep stop jam 22

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Saya siap meramaikan om Epoe..


sy juga siap.....

he he he....

----------


## Yulman

Ikutan om2 biar rame dan semua ke bid :
16 : 2,5 jt
17 : 1,5 jt
18 : 1,9 jt
26 : 1,5 jt
28 : 1,5 jt

----------


## owi

> Ikutan om2 biar rame dan semua ke bid :
> 16 : 2,5 jt
> 17 : 1,5 jt
> 18 : 1,9 jt
> 26 : 1,5 jt
> 28 : 1,5 jt


om yulman pemanasan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kali ini sih standby 24 hr....  :Eyebrows:

----------


## 9KOI

Ks13 3jt om

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3jt by 9koi

KS14 -24cm - 2jt by aidama koitabe

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,5jt by yulman

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 1,9jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## herrydragon

> Ks13 3jt om


Wow ngamuk dah..  :Hail:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

KS14 Rp 2,1 juta

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3jt by 9koi

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,5jt by yulman

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 1,9jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,5jt by qulistop

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,6jt by mario

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## wawanwae

Udah selesai ya?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Besok om, 30 Mei 2014.

----------


## ceem

ks 22....1,6jt ama ks 27...1,7jt

----------


## Ridwan sm

K16 = 2.600.000,- idr

----------


## herrydragon

Ks13 3100...

----------


## mario85

ks 27  1.8jt

----------


## owi

hari ini finish, *perpanjangan waktu hanya berlaku untuk individual ikan di 5 menit trakhir*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,6jt by ipaul888

KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,5jt by dedigouw

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 1,9jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,6jt by ceem

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,8jt by mario85

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## jovie

> hari ini finish, *perpanjangan waktu hanya berlaku untuk individual ikan di 5 menit trakhir*


waduh... bakalan rame nih...

----------


## ssuunnyyss2014

izin, ikut bid ya: 
KS02: 1,7 jt
KS 04: 1,6 jt
KS 18: 2 jt

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om oasis ,punya om ķok nggak ada yg brani nimpa ya...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,7jt by ssuunnyyss2014


  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,6jt by ceem

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,8jt by mario85

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## epoe

> Om oasis ,punya om ķok nggak ada yg brani nimpa ya...


timpa, timpa lagi yo  :Wave: ......................... :Cool2:

----------


## oasis

> Om oasis ,punya om ķok nggak ada yg brani nimpa ya...


Disuruh keeping kali saya boss

----------


## Yulman

Ke 18 : 2,1 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,7jt by ssuunnyyss2014

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,5jt by andrywid

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,6jt by ceem

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,8jt by mario85

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## ipaul888

ks 19 2,6 jt

----------


## ipaul888

ks 02 1,8 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,6jt by ceem

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,8jt by mario85

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## Peyek Koi

uuuhhhmmm... liat isi dompet dl  :Behindsofa:

----------


## jovie

> uuuhhhmmm... liat isi dompet dl


Masih banyak bangeetttt om isinya ya...wahhh bisa dapet 3 nih kayaknya...  ::

----------


## asantoso

KS27 - 1,9jt   , KS22 - 1,7jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,7jt by jovie

KS25 - 21cm - 1,5jt by herrydragon

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,9jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

KS 25, 1,6jt
KS 26; 1,6jt

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

KS 25, 1,6jt
KS 26; 1,6jt 
Gom Sirait

----------


## engky

Masih lama ya

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Ralat;
KS 24; 1,8 bukan KS 26
KS 25; 1,6

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,5jt by stanleyjr

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,2jt by ipaul888

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,8jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS25 - 21cm - 1,6jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,9jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## J.S

ks10 = 1,6jt

----------


## owi

masih lama....

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

mohon info ... foto foto ikan dihalaman berapa ya ? terima kasih :Help:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *Acara KC ini bertujuan untuk mengenalkan lebih lagi jenis Showa Sanshoku, terutama Kindai Showa,* yang diternakan oleh *Konishi Koi Farm*, Hiroshima, *Japan.
> *
> *INFO IKAN:
> Jenis: Showa Sanshoku
> Size Range: 21-30cm
> Sex: Unknown
> Oyagoi: Beach Boy (Dainichi Bloodline)
> Year of Birth: 2013 (Tosai)
> 
> ...



2 jam sebelum penutupaan

Kindai Showa, yang diternakan oleh
Konishi Koi Farm , Hiroshima.

INFO IKAN:
Jenis: Showa Sanshoku
Size Range: 21-30cm
Sex: Unknown
Oyagoi: Beach Boy (Dainichi Bloodline)
Year of Birth: 2013 (Tosai)
Semua IKAN Memiliki Konishi ID CARD

----------


## engky

> mohon info ... foto foto ikan dihalaman berapa ya ? terima kasih


Dihalaman 10

----------


## engky

Ks 04 1.600
Ks 24 1.600

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

terima kasih om Stanley  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

12, 2300....

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Dihalaman 10


TKS om Engky

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,5jt by chandrab

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,8jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS25 - 21cm - 1,6jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,9jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

KS 09 - 1,6 jt
KS 28 - 1,6 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,6jt by ssuunnyyss2014

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,8jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS25 - 21cm - 1,6jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,9jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## engky

Ks 04 1.700
Ks 24 1.700

----------


## engky

Ks 24 1.900

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ridwan sm

KS04 - 26cm - 1,7jt by engky

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,7jt by wawanwae

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,6jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,9jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## hxsutanto

KS03 - 28cm - 1,9


KS04 - 26cm - 1,8


KS06 - 30cm - 1,8

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,6jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 1,9jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## dbwidjaja

KS04 - 2jt 
KS27 - 2jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,8jt by ipaul888

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,1jt by slamet k

KS15 - 22cm - 1,6jt by royal merapi koi

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,6jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS27 - 28cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## Gold Eagle

25 : 1.7 jt

----------


## asantoso

Ks 27 2,1jt

----------


## andrywid

Ks2 1.900.000

----------


## gegen

KS14 : 2,2jt
KS15 : 1,7jt

----------


## Gold Eagle

KS26 : 1.6 jt

----------


## herrydragon

15 1800....

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 1,8jt by herrydragon

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,7jt by Gold Eagle

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## herrydragon

Finish om Agus?

----------


## gegen

KS15: 1,9jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 1,9jt by gegen

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,7jt by Gold Eagle

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## herrydragon

Ks15 2000...

----------


## gegen

Ini lelang stop nya smpe kpn yah om Agus?

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Ks 25 1, 8

----------


## gegen

Maaf om Naga
KS15: 2,1jt

----------


## herrydragon

Untuk menghindari kebingungan, perpanjangan waktu hanya berlaku untuk individual ikan di 5 menit trakhir. 


Penjurian akan dilakukan sekitar bulan April/Mei 2015 oleh Makoto / Joji Konishi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : [email protected] 
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah batas waktu yg ditentukan akan dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 30 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 31 Mei - 3 Juni 2014.
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box.

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

Ks15: 2, 1

----------


## herrydragon

> Maaf om Naga
> KS15: 2,1jt


Titipan om Royal juga ini om Gegen  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

Ks 15  2200...

----------


## gegen

Matur nuhun sanget om"
KS15 :2,3jt

----------


## herrydragon

20.00 + 5mnt = 20.05  :Doh:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 2,1jt by gegen

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,8jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## gegen

> 20.00 + 5mnt = 20.05


Piye jadi om Naga...
Wiss stop lelang ne yoh...
Ora mudeng aku...

----------


## herrydragon

Ks15 2400...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 2,3jt by gegen

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,8jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## gegen

> Ks15 2400...


Wisss....ngalah aku
Monggo om Naga

----------


## engky

Ks 04 2.1000

----------


## herrydragon

> Wisss....ngalah aku
> Monggo om Naga


Nuwun om Gegen titipan sak estu  :Hug:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Perpanjangan lelang terus berjalan per 5 menit selama bid masih masuk

----------


## Ridwan sm

hari ini penutupannya ya?

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2,1jt by engky

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 2,4jt by herrydragon

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,8jt by Aidama Koitabe

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## herrydragon

> Perpanjangan lelang terus berjalan per 5 menit selama bid masih masuk


Per individu ikan atau semua ikan om?

----------


## dedigouw

KS 03. Rp 2jt

----------


## gegen

> Nuwun om Gegen titipan sak estu


Sami" om Naga....
Aku rapopo...
Wkwkwkwk...

----------


## herrydragon

> Sami" om Naga....
> Aku rapopo...
> Wkwkwkwk...


Wkwkwkkw.. Om Gegen jogja?

----------


## dbwidjaja

KS08 - 2jt
KS27 - 2.5jt

OM tolong check inbox PM dari saya ya... Makasih

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Per individu ikan atau semua ikan om?


Harusnya per individu ikan tapi sepertinya banyak yg salah paham

----------


## gegen

> Wkwkwkkw.. Om Gegen jogja?


Qiqiqiqi...
Ndak om,...Jkt48
Hehehehe

----------


## Ridwan sm

Udah  :Closed 2:  ya....  :Becky:

----------


## herrydragon

> Harusnya per individu ikan tapi sepertinya banyak yg salah paham


Iya om Agus makanya saya bingung kan yang fight KS15 saya dan om Gegen, yang lain dah closed menurut peraturan awal lho  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> Qiqiqiqi...
> Ndak om,...Jkt48
> Hehehehe


Wah asline jateng pasti... Aku rapopo  :Rockon:

----------


## gegen

> Harusnya per individu ikan tapi sepertinya banyak yg salah paham


Asyik...brarti KS14 yah
Makasih om Agus n om" smuanya

----------


## Gold Eagle

KS28 : 1.7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

> Asyik...brarti KS14 yah
> Makasih om Agus n om" smuanya


Hahaha kita tetep lanjott tadi om Gegen  :Doh:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Harusnya per individu ikan tapi sepertinya banyak yg salah paham


tetap di tentukan per individu ikan om... kan rekapnya kelihatan.
kalau di buka semua, bisa tanpa batas waktu... kita capek jagaain terus. TKS

----------


## gegen

> Wah asline jateng pasti... Aku rapopo


Wkwkwk...
Iya om, JaTeng aka Jakarta Tangerang...

----------


## herrydragon

> Wkwkwk...
> Iya om, JaTeng aka Jakarta Tangerang...


Hahaha ..... Pinter nan  :Peace:

----------


## ipaul888

tlng di rekap jadi yang sdh closed yang mana saja? bingung?

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> KS28 : 1.7 jt


  lha ini contoh nya om... masa sdh 35 menit saya harus bid lagi  :Eek2:

----------


## ipaul888

tlng di rekap yang masi open bid mr seiryu?

----------


## ipaul888

ok kalau berdasrkan bid semua sudah closed yah? selamat buat pemenang

----------


## herrydragon

> lha ini contoh nya om... masa sdh 35 menit saya harus bid lagi


Huahahahha... Padahal dah mau on ya ko Cip  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## ipaul888

> KS28 : 1.7 jt


bid terakhir 08:33pm.. waktu kois semarang 08:40pm

----------


## herrydragon

> bid terakhir 08:33pm.. waktu kois semarang 08:40pm


Wkwkwkwk lha location nya om Ipaul singapore  :Yo:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Huahahahha... Padahal dah mau on ya ko Cip


kalau peraturan tidak di kembalikan semula ... saya mundur dari bid no 09 dan no 28.
maaf...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

HASIL AKHIR LELANG 

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 2,4jt by herrydragon

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,7jt by Gold Eagle

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14

----------


## ceem

udah abis?

----------


## herrydragon

Mantap om Agus  :Yo:

----------


## ceem

mau 27 ato 29......... :Cry:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

terima kasih om Agus pengertiannya... saya hanya mengikuti peraturan awal  :Thumb: 

tolong minta data pembayaran kemana dan pengiriman jakarta apakah free...

----------


## engky

Ks 04 2.100

----------


## gegen

> terima kasih om Agus pengertiannya... saya hanya mengikuti peraturan awal 
> 
> tolong minta data pembayaran kemana dan pengiriman jakarta apakah free...


....Smoga pengiriman ke jkt free yah om Cipt...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Terima Kasih atas partisipasinya, untuk info pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa hub:

Telepon       : 022- 2015712
Handphone  : 087877878888
Pin BB          : 75348EDE* 

*Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 31 Mei - 3 Juni 2014.
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel  / Herona: Flat 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 -  950,000/box.*

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> ....Smoga pengiriman ke jkt free yah om Cipt...


iya om Gegen... hehehe

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*HASIL AKHIR LELANG 

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen

KS15 - 22cm - 2,4jt by herrydragon

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky

KS25 - 21cm - 1,7jt by Gold Eagle

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by skyline 15 14
**

*

*Terima Kasih atas partisipasinya, untuk info pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa hub:

Telepon             : 022- 2015712
Handphone  : 087877878888
Pin BB                   : 75348EDE 

Pembayaran dan Pengiriman ikan : Tgl 31 Mei - 3 Juni 2014.
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel   / Herona: Flat 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 -   950,000/box.
*

*
*

----------


## jovie

Waduh.. ketinggalan... ingetnya sampe jam 10..

----------


## jovie

Selamat ya buat semua.. semoga makin yahud kindainya

----------


## engky

Maaf bos coba di cek bidding ks 04

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Maaf bos coba di cek bidding ks 04


Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 30 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
Perpanjangan lelang terus berjalan per 5 menit selama bid masih masuk ( per individu ikan )

----------


## viktor

Qaduh Sudah Selesai ya.... baru pulang nganter tamu , ya sudah..... Selamat utk para Pemenang

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Pembayan + ongkir bisa langsung ditransfer via BCA
Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box
(Jika pengiriman via pesawat udara mohon konfirmasi terlebih dahulu 1minggu sebelum pengiriman)

BCA
A/C : 233 0553 777
A/N : Agustinus Kurniawan

Konfirmasi pembayaran hubungi kami di :
sms / WhatsApp : 0878 7787 8888
pin bb                    : 75348EDE*

----------


## mario85

Wah bener2 kelupaan gara2 keluar kota..inceran no 27 ilang deh..
Dapet 1 doank nih jadinya padahal mau compare

----------


## owi

selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## engky

> Pemilihan dengan cara lelang :sejak foto ikan diposting s/d Jumat, Tgl 30 Mei 2014 jam 20.00 PM waktu kois.
> Perpanjangan lelang terus berjalan per 5 menit selama bid masih masuk ( per individu ikan )


Coba buka halaman 38 deh kan yg rekap panitianya

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Coba buka halaman 38 deh kan yg rekap panitianya


Maaf om engky, rekap di hal 38 merupakan kesalahan rekap ksrna staff saya semalam masi belum jelas mengenai perpanjangan waktu. Bid om engky di 2,1jt itu sebenarnya tidak valid karna ikan KS04 sudah tidak ada yg bid di 08:01-08:05

----------


## goensoe

Om HD borong kindai nih...

----------


## engky

> HASIL AKHIR LELANG 
> 
> KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm
> 
> KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid
> 
>   KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto
> 
> KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja
> ...


Masi dapet 1 ekr hehee

----------


## owi

om hd ikut semya kc, sukses om

----------


## engky

> *Pembayan + ongkir bisa langsung ditransfer via BCA
> Pengiriman untuk Jakarta dan Pulau jawa via Travel / Herona: Flat 150.000/Box, Dengan pesawat udara Garuda 650,000 - 950,000/box
> (Jika pengiriman via pesawat udara mohon konfirmasi terlebih dahulu 1minggu sebelum pengiriman)
> 
> BCA
> A/C : 233 0553 777
> A/N : Agustinus Kurniawan
> 
> Konfirmasi pembayaran hubungi kami di :
> ...


Pembayaran sampe tgl brp sama sekalian ongkir ke depok

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Om JS....
no.10 mau di over ndak?

Om Hx.Susanto
no.06 mau di over ndak?

----------


## ceem

emang ada yg nga jadi ditebus??? tolong panitia informasiin......siapa tau yang nga di tebus masih sesuai dengan keinginan peserta kc.......tq

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> emang ada yg nga jadi ditebus??? tolong panitia informasiin......siapa tau yang nga di tebus masih sesuai dengan keinginan peserta kc.......tq


Ks 11 katanya mau dilepas om oasis. Haarap hubungi beliau bila berminat

----------


## hxsutanto

> Om JS....
> no.10 mau di over ndak?
> 
> Om Hx.Susanto
> no.06 mau di over ndak?


 kalau Om Stan mau no. 6 silahkan.

----------


## Gold Eagle

> Ks 25 1, 8


Om Aidama mau KS 25 nya ? Kalau mau boleh over...  :Gossip:

----------


## wahyukoi

No brp om yg mau d over

----------


## herrydragon

> Om HD borong kindai nih...


Ngga borong om Goen 5 & 15 om Royalflush  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> om hd ikut semya kc, sukses om


Thanks om Owi :Yo:

----------


## ceem

22, 27, 29 ama 30 ........salah satu nya ada yang mau di over? :Eyebrows:  hehehe.....om asanto?

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

KS 05 atau KS 15 salah satu akan saya lepas, brngkali ada yg minat. makasih.

----------


## owi

bagusnya direkap yg mau diover nih, supaya yg minat enak liatnya

----------


## skyline_15_14

permisi om, ks 30 jika ada yang minat silahkan om, makasih

----------


## Aidama Koitabe

> Om Aidama mau KS 25 nya ? Kalau mau boleh over...


Terimakasih kakak.
Maaf...saya tidak berminat lagi, buat kakak saja.

Gom Sirait.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Para peserta diharapkan melakukan kewajibannya terlebih dahulu untuk melakukan pembayaran bila masi melakukan negosiasi dengan peserta lain untuk menjual atau memindah tangan kan ikan KC, karena seharusnya batas pembayaran adalah besok, Senin 2 Juni 2014. Peserta yg tidak melakukan konfirmasi sama sekali atas ikan yg dimenangkan sebelum besok Senin 2 Juni 2014 akan kehilangan kesempatan nya untuk mendapatkan undian bonus pakan. Trims.

----------


## wahyukoi

Ks 29 kalo mau di over saya mau om

----------


## ceem

Hehehe.......asik. bentar ya

----------


## wahyukoi

Gmn om jadi gak

----------


## ceem

> permisi om, ks 30 jika ada yang minat silahkan om, makasih


Om, saya ambil ks 30 nya ya. Tq

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Om, saya ambil ks 30 nya ya. Tq


lumayan om....
dapet kindai showa, bloodline,,,,

----------


## skyline_15_14

ok om thanks

----------


## ceem

> lumayan om....
> dapet kindai showa, bloodline,,,,


Ok. Tq om akhir nya ikutan juga....heheheh

----------


## wahyukoi

Ks 15 saya mau om

----------


## ceem

> Ks 15 saya mau om


ke saya om? nga om kalo ks 15......tq

----------


## wahyukoi

Bagi 1 km.yg masih mau di over no brp om.tqs

----------


## ceem

saya nga dapet apa" waktu lelang....ke bablasan dikirain sampe jam 21.00........nah skr dapet dari kebaikan om skyline....... :Biggrin1:

----------


## wahyukoi

Dapat brp om bagi satu buat saya

----------


## ceem

Cuma 1 om....hehehe tuh ada ks 25 om...kalo nga salah

----------


## ceem

> Ks 11 katanya mau dilepas om oasis. Haarap hubungi beliau bila berminat


Om wahyu.....ks11 mau di over juga

----------


## wahyukoi

Ks 11 gak ngangkat celengan ayamnya om

----------


## ceem

> Ks 11 gak ngangkat celengan ayamnya om


hahahaha....sama om...pengen sih pengen....liat hasil bid lelang nya ampunnnn......hehehehe. ks 25 aja om.....hehehe

----------


## wahyukoi

> kalau Om Stan mau no. 6 silahkan.


Yg no 3 boleh gak om he he..

----------


## hxsutanto

No 6 Om yang available

----------


## herrydragon

> Ks 15 saya mau om


Siap deal om Wahyu, thanks

----------


## wahyukoi

Makasih om herry

----------


## ceem

> Makasih om herry


akhirnya dapet juga om......selamat om :Cool2:

----------


## herrydragon

> Makasih om herry


Sama2 om Wahyu.. happy keeping kindai :Yo:

----------


## wahyukoi

> akhirnya dapet juga om......selamat om


Iya om.atas kebaikan om herry

----------


## herrydragon

> Iya om.atas kebaikan om herry


15 sebetulnya punya om Royal merapi  om Wahyu, saya hanya dititipi bid aja  :Peace:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hasil Rekap 

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI (PAID BCA 1 Juni Ex Ongkir)

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon (PAID BCA 1 Juni Ex Ongkir)

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon (PAID BCA 1 Juni Ex Ongkir)

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen (Paid 2,35jt BCA, SHIPPED) 

KS15 - 22cm - 2,4jt by wahyukoi (Confirmed)

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon (Paid BCA 1 Juni Ex Ongkir) 

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky (Confirmed)

KS25 - 21cm - 1,7jt by Seiryuu

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle (PAID 1,85jt BCA 1 Juni)

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario (Paid 1,85jt BCA 1 Juni)

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by ceem (Confirmed)

----------


## J.S

saya sudah transfer untuk ks10 dan ongkirnya ya om...thanks

----------


## wahyukoi

Makasih om royal merapi

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Hasil undian bonus pakan konishi*

KS01 - 30cm - 2,6jt by ridwan sm (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS02 - 28cm - 1,9jt by andrywid (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

  KS03 - 28cm - 1,9jt by hxsutanto (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS04 - 26cm - 2jt by dbwidjaja (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS05 - 27cm - 3jt by Royal Merapi KOI (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS06 - 30cm - 1,8jt by hxsutanto (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS07 - 27cm - 5jt by oasis (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS08 - 28cm - 1,8jt by epoe (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS09 - 25cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS10 - 24cm - 1,6jt by J.S (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS11 - 26cm - 9,5jt by oasis (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS12 - 28cm - 2,3jt by herrydragon (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS13 - 25cm - 3,1jt by herrydragon (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS14 -24cm - 2,2jt by gegen (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg) 

KS15 - 22cm - 2,4jt by wahyukoi (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS16 - 30cm - 2,6jt by Ridwan sm (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS17 - 22cm - 1,5jt by yulman (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS18 - 21cm - 2,1jt by yulman (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS19 - 25cm - 2,6jt by ipaul888 (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

KS20 - 22cm - 1,9jt by angma (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS21 -24cm - 2jt by herrydragon (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS22 - 25cm - 1,7jt by asantoso (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS23 - 25cm - 1,5jt by epoe (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS24 - 29cm - 1,9jt by engky (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS25 - 21cm - 1,7jt by Seiryuu (Ikan Tidak Jadi Diambil)

KS26 - 24cm - 1,6jt by Gold Eagle (Konishi Summer Sensation 2kg)

KS27 - 28cm - 2,1jt by asantoso (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS28 - 23cm - 1,6jt by CiptaRaharjo (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS29 - 24cm - 1,7jt by mario (Konishi Gold Medal 2kg)

KS30 - 22cm - 1,5jt by ceem (Konishi Growth & Colour 5kg)

----------


## epoe

_Siapa mau salah satu dari Kindai-nya ........ tawaran berlaku sampai hari ini, sebelum penyelesaian ama Om Agus.
_

----------


## dbwidjaja

Om Epoe, saya minat yg KS08.. diharga brapa? Ni saya sedang di luar negeri dan bakal balik indo tgl 9 Juni, mgkn nanti settle pbayarannya paling telat tgl 10Juni.. makasih sebelumnya Om..

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 6 available utk take over. Harga deal 1,8 dengan undian atau 1,55 tanpa undian.  Berlaku sebelum pembayaran ke Seiryuu hari ini.

----------


## ceem

KS 25 nya bisa....mulai lg dari haarga awal 1,5jt? :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## ceem

> KS 25 nya bisa....mulai lg dari haarga awal 1,5jt?


sorry om ....salah

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Confirm... pembayaran Ks 09 dan Ks 28 berikut ongkir sdh kami lakukan.
Tks

----------


## owi

> KS 25 nya bisa....mulai lg dari haarga awal 1,5jt?


Wah lelang ulang?

----------


## engky

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/06 19:35:55
Ke 2330553777
AGUSTINUS KURNIA
Rp. 2,050,000.00
ks 24 + ongkir
Ref 002193555268

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Makasih om royal merapi


hehehe...sama2 pak Wahyu. slam kenal dan semoga sukses merawat kindai nya.

----------


## david_pupu

om2 yg udh menang selamat ya, jgn lupa diupdate perkembangannya.

----------


## mulyadi iching

Om sy mau. Masi ada?

----------


## epoe

> Om Epoe, saya minat yg KS08.. diharga brapa? Ni saya sedang di luar negeri dan bakal balik indo tgl 9 Juni, mgkn nanti settle pbayarannya paling telat tgl 10Juni.. makasih sebelumnya Om..


Sama aja Om, ini cuma bagi2 aja  :Cell: ..........................siapa tahu ada yg ngga kebagian.  :Gossip:

----------


## oasis

Kalo ada ni 

Ks 5

Ks 11

Salah satu aja y

----------


## herrydragon

Mantap kindai konishi om Agus, sampai Jogja tadi pagi  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## oasis

Punya saya kapan dikirim um

----------


## oasis

> Mantap kindai konishi om Agus, sampai Jogja tadi pagi


Om naga saya di pm pin bb dong

----------


## herrydragon

> Om naga saya di pm pin bb dong


Ok om Oasis

----------


## owi

> Mantap kindai konishi om Agus, sampai Jogja tadi pagi


Keren om herry, mudah mudahan warna dan pola makin naik

----------


## herrydragon

> Keren om herry, mudah mudahan warna dan pola makin naik


Thanks om Owi  :Yo:

----------


## hxsutanto

safely arrived

----------


## herrydragon

> safely arrived


Bagus om Tanto... Polanya pas

----------


## hxsutanto

> Bagus om Tanto... Polanya pas


Makasih Om herry. Kelihatannya banyak sumi yang belum naik

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> safely arrived


kemarin minggu, sy udah liat lansung ikannya....   tapi nanti om, di ukuran 50 up,, sumi naik , baru enak diliatnya....

----------


## epoe

> Mantap kindai konishi om Agus, sampai Jogja tadi pagi 
> 
> **


*

sing bagus2 diborong ama Om Herry yo ?*

----------


## epoe

_Om Agus,
Om DBWidjaya bilang sedang ke LN, ............ya udah saya keeping : untuk kedua ekor.
_  :Panda:

----------


## majin91

wkwkkwkw..om epoe bsa aja cri ksmptan nih..hehehe

----------


## epoe

> wkwkkwkw..om epoe bsa aja cri ksmptan nih..hehehe


*Mau satu Om ? ....*.............. :Nerd:

----------


## david_pupu

:Becky:   om agus. Mau info ikan KC 23 sudah pindah tangan dari om epoe ke saya. 

Saya yg lanjutin KCnya  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 

KC perdana nih. Mohon bimbingannya

----------


## david_pupu

Eh salah om ks23 bukan kc23

----------


## owi

> om agus. Mau info ikan KC 23 sudah pindah tangan dari om epoe ke saya. 
> 
> Saya yg lanjutin KCnya 
> 
> KC perdana nih. Mohon bimbingannya


Ooo yg kemaren ternyata KC om?

----------


## david_pupu

yup, baru diinfo om epoe. kaget juga hehehehe surprise ke tiga ehhhehehe

----------


## mulyadi iching

om agus, kapan penilaian kc ini ya?

----------


## david_pupu

*PERIODE:*
Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah kurang lebih *11 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 9th KOI's Festival (Waktu Penjurian akan disamakan dengan penjurian KC Shusui Konishi)
*
Penjurian akan dilakukan sekitar bulan April/Mei 2015 oleh Makoto / Joji Konishi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* 
Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah batas waktu yg ditentukan akan dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.


hallo om agus, 

mohon informasi tgl dateline update foto dan video untuk penjurian KC ini,  thankyouu

----------


## hxsutanto

> *PERIODE:*
> Masa waktu Keeping Contest ini adalah kurang lebih *11 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *25 Mei 2014 s/d 9th KOI's Festival (Waktu Penjurian akan disamakan dengan penjurian KC Shusui Konishi)
> *
> Penjurian akan dilakukan sekitar bulan April/Mei 2015 oleh Makoto / Joji Konishi, dengan mengirimkan foto dan video ke : *[email protected]* 
> Hasil penjurian akan di posting di forum kois. Pengiriman foto dan atau video setelah batas waktu yg ditentukan akan dianggap gugur dalam acara keeping contest ini.
> 
> 
> hallo om agus, 
> 
> mohon informasi tgl dateline update foto dan video untuk penjurian KC ini,  thankyouu


  Saya tunggu tanggal batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video juga supaya ada persiapan.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Saya tunggu tanggal batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video juga supaya ada persiapan.


 
Berhubung 9th Koi's Festival pada tahun ini akan diselenggarakan pada tanggal 24-26 April, kami telah tetapkan batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video untuk penjurian sebagai berikut:

*Periode Penerimaan Foto dan Video melalui Email: 27-30 April 2015*

Peserta KC Harus mengirimkan *1 Buah Foto dan 1 Buah Video* dengan mencantumkan Ukuran dan Nomor Urut KC ikan di nama file foto ke: *[email protected]
*
*Format Foto: JPEG (Maximum 500KB)

Format Video: Durasi Minimum 10 Detik, Size Maximum 5 MB
*
Hasil Penjurian akan diumumkan sebelum 10 Mei 2015 di thread ini. 

*Bila ada peserta yg menyerahkan foto / video setelah batas waktu yg ditetapkan, maka peserta tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak bisa mengikuti penjurian.*

----------


## david_pupu

> Berhubung 9th Koi's Festival pada tahun ini akan diselenggarakan pada tanggal 24-26 April, kami telah tetapkan batas waktu penyerahan foto dan video untuk penjurian sebagai berikut:
> 
> *Periode Penerimaan Foto dan Video melalui Email: 27-30 April 2015*
> 
> Peserta KC Harus mengirimkan *1 Buah Foto dan 1 Buah Video* dengan mencantumkan Ukuran dan Nomor Urut KC ikan di nama file foto ke: *[email protected]
> *
> *Format Foto: JPEG (Maximum 500KB)
> 
> Format Video: Durasi Minimum 10 Detik, Size Maximum 5 MB
> ...



Siap om agus. Thankyou infonya

----------


## david_pupu

Update ks23

Size 55 cm


https://youtu.be/fLdCgLdjPuw

----------


## david_pupu

Udh diemail juga ke om agus.

----------


## herrydragon

No 13 size 57cm

----------


## herrydragon



----------


## herrydragon

No 21 size 44cm 



[IMG]

----------


## herrydragon

No 12 size 58cm

----------


## herrydragon

Video no 21

----------


## herrydragon

No 5 Royal Merapi size 54cm

----------


## herrydragon

Video no 13

----------


## herrydragon

Video no 5

----------


## david_pupu

aw aw aw aw punya  HD cakep2

----------


## mulyadi iching

om agus, sy ada email utk ks06, makasi

----------


## b0rn2killll

> om agus, sy ada email utk ks06, makasi


Bantu upload iching size 61

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Terimakasih kepada para peserta yang telah  mengirim foto dan video ke email kami Semua foto dan video sudah kami  kirim melalui email untuk dijuri oleh Mr. Makoto Konishi. Beliau meminta  waktu untuk melihat dan menjuri ikan2 KC ini karena saat ini di Jepang  sedang memasuki musim pemijahan.*

----------


## david_pupu

Hallo om agus.  Sudah ada hasil penjurian dari makoto-san kah

----------


## ipaul888

penasaran sapa yg menang

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Sore ini dikabari oleh Makoto-san, om.

----------


## hanly

Wah mantep2

----------


## david_pupu

> Sore ini dikabari oleh Makoto-san, om.



sip om agus, ditunggu result jurinya  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Bounce:

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Selamat untuk Para Pemenang!!!
*




Juara 1: KS10 - 52cm



Juara 2: KS23 - 55cm



Juara 3: KS03 - 54cm

----------


## majin91

Selamat kepada para pemenang ^^

----------


## david_pupu

Wih juara 2 thankyou om agus.  Selamat kepada para pemenang lainya.

----------


## J.S

Thanks God, juara 1  ::  , selamat kepada para pemenang lainnya. thanks om Agus...Gb

----------

